# National Vendor Service Providers



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

Im looking for a list of low-voltage National Vendor Service Providers.
any help would be awesome!!!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

KL-Networks said:


> Im looking for a list of low-voltage National Vendor Service Providers.
> any help would be awesome!!!


This sounds oddly familiar. 

Are you looking for something?


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

yes any info would be helpful


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Are you looking to work for these service providers, or compete with them? Just curious.


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

Work with!


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

as a partner or vendor


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

And im also wondering how i can go about getting larger jobs as well, like how do i find the right GCs?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Please finish filling out your profile. 

Are you selling wire?


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

Wirenuting said:


> Please finish filling out your profile.
> 
> Are you selling wire?


no we are a data cabling company


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

KL-Networks said:


> no we are a data cabling company


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f34/electriciantalk-com-advertising-rules-131330/

Read this and then contact Cricket, she’s the boss here.


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

Wirenuting;5009897:
Read this and then contact Cricket said:


> wtf?!?! im not advertising!!!!!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

KL-Networks said:


> wtf?!?! im not advertising!!!!!



Ok, it just sounds like your a supplier of cable. 
If your an installer, electrician or salesmen then please fill out your profile so we know who you are. It’s depressing to guess at what a person does for a living, I’m wrong so often.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

KL. Any advertising will get your thread and account closed.


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

DEAR GOD!!!!!! i understand the rules!!!!!!! I AM NOT ADVERTISING!!!!!!!
WE ARE A DATA CABLING COMPANY!!!!! WE RUN WIRE NOT SELL IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

wirenuting said:


> ok, it just sounds like your a supplier of cable.
> If your an installer, electrician or salesmen then please fill out your profile so we know who you are. It’s depressing to guess at what a person does for a living, i’m wrong so often.




and i have no idea what your talking about my profile has my info!!!!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

KL-Networks said:


> and i have no idea what your talking about my profile has my info!!!!


It’s filled out now but wasn’t earlier 

The “About Me” is the tab we go look at to see what a persons electrical experience might be. 

We get a lot of home owners, salesmen and DYI folks here. 

Thank you for filling it out.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

KL-Networks said:


> DEAR GOD!!!!!! i understand the rules!!!!!!! I AM NOT ADVERTISING!!!!!!!
> WE ARE A DATA CABLING COMPANY!!!!! WE RUN WIRE NOT SELL IT!!!!!!!!



Don't get bent all out of shape. Your profile looks like an advertisement for your company?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

And it's still not clear what your intentions are.

Do you want to sub out work?

Are you looking for work?

Are you looking for someone to sub work to you?

Are you looking at partnering up and sharing resources?

Are you looking for a new job?


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

im looking for more work for my company.


----------



## Elite-vdf (Dec 14, 2018)

I recently started a cabling business as well. And no I am not advertising either lol. There may be a miscommunication on here. I get this all the time when I do cold calling. I get the typical "oh we dont need internet" or "we already have spectrum" lol 

I am assuming you do the same thing that I do. A good way to describe it, at least for me, is to tell people that we can run any cable that I can touch the end of and not get shocked to death. Or I will say "you know how you plug your computer in the wall and you get internet? Have you ever thought about where that cables goes after you plug it in? We are the guys that run the cable down the wall, through the ceilings, down into the IT closet and punch into onto the patch panel so that you can connect to the internet." 
That usually gets them to understand. 

But the real reason I am here is because I am interested in any response if this thread becomes open again because, I too, am having the same issue getting bigger contracts. 

Any response is appreciated.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Can't say for the south, but up here the larger contracts are with institutions and the government. You have to be on a bidder's list and have credentials such as a BICSI recognized ticket such as an RCDD.

Most companies (Belden, Hubbell, Panduit, etc) also have an "authorized installer" program for their equipment, so to get in to the bigger stuff, you need the have the certification from BICSI and the certification for the equipment the client wants installed.

Cheers
John


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

Elite-vdf email me at [email protected]


----------

